# What are you most afraid of?



## JoAnn L. (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, it's Halloween time and I was wondering what you are most afraid of.

I am deathly afraid of an edge. I have been to the  top of Mt. Evans and Pikes Peak in Colorado, but I cannot go near the edge. Even if I am watching TV and someone is going near an edge on top of a building, I am sitting in my chair, just hanging on. I even start to cry. What the heck is wrong?


----------



## pdswife (Oct 27, 2006)

Being left alone....


----------



## lulu (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine is really funny, even I have to laugh, but I hate downward hills!  On horse's it is worse, when their heads reach down and you are looking along that long neck through the ears and there is still further to fall, but there is a hill I drive home down where I have to really grit my teeth, and quite frankly even walking down a steep hill I get a little hot and bothered.....now that's mad huh??  Its kind of like being scared of heights, except I am ok with heights, if I am facing up hill!  It was hilarious when I used to compete cross couyntry and showjumping with horses, I rode really confidently towards the jump (I like the reach up into the air, however high) and then looked panic stricken on the landing, then struggle to get together for the next jump when you have to do it all again.  Thats why I gave up on the idea of three day eventing.....I knew I would never cope with ski jumps and serious drops! lol


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with that JoAnn - can't do the edge thing either, I am NOT a mountain goat!

I've been held up a gun point (chrome 357 revolver), and I'm still cancer free one year after diagnosis etc. last year.  Not much to be afraid of after those; except fire and drowning.  Okay, I'm scared to death of the whacky crazy suicidal maniacs on the highways these days!


----------



## Toots (Oct 27, 2006)

I am afraid of heights and I'm afraid of suffocating.  When I have a stuffed up nose, I freak out.  I won't lay down to try to sleep.


----------



## corazon (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm afraid that if something serious happened to me while dh is at work and the kids would essentially be left all alone.  I get these terrible thoughts of what could happen to them.  It's not as bad as it once was.  Aidan is old enough now that he'd be able to take care of his little brother until dh got home or someone came to call.

I'm not a big fan of heights either.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 27, 2006)

Not a whole lot of anything in this world, really. 

Been held up (Not fun, but was more angry than scared). 
Not afraid of heights (I DO go right up to the edge - Even hang over it if I can get away with it)
Not afraid of bugs/snakes/etc.
I once filled out a bunch of entries to go to Australia and hop in a shark cage with Great Whites swimming around - didn't win  

Have swam around in Hawaii looking for reef sharks (never found any)

About the only thing I ever truly was afraid of was dissapointing my parents. I like to think (and I'm also pretty darned sure) I didn't. 

John


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 27, 2006)

BEES!!!  I could be on the 2nd floor of a building and if a bee came near me I would want to jump off.  In Costa Rica I found a tarantula in my bed, nearly stumbled over a crocadile, saw all kinds of snakes, but BEES..... no thanks!!!


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 27, 2006)

Ronjohn,
Were you snorkling or scuba diving?  I have been on several shark dives (scuba diving) in the Bahamas and it was incredible, I've been dying to go again, but I wouldn't reccomend looking for them while your snorkling.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 27, 2006)

Sobriety, and Spiders....and clowns, yeah, clowns.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 27, 2006)

Neat question.  As an adult it's interesting that we are still afraid of things.  When we're children we always looked up to our parents to "take care" of protecting us from those things that made us afraid.  We never considered that our parents had fears, too.  Just different than those of childhood.  And some of them the same as in childhood, too.

As for me, I can't stand bridges.  Can't drive over them.  When I'm a passenger, I freeze up.  Can't speak.  My hands sweat.  I can remember, as a child, there was a big bridge we traveled over fairly regularly.  As soon as I saw the approach to the bridge I'd hunker down on the floor in the back seat until we were well across it.

I don't know where my bridge phobia came from.  I don't ever recall having a bad experience that could be connected to a bridge or bridges.  Just me bein' me.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 27, 2006)

That's interesting.  I have the bridge phobia too.  I dream about falling off of them all the time.  I had to get DH to drive me to jury duty because I couldn't deal with the old bridge over the Cumberland River.  I can drive over most of them, but not the old, narrow high ones.  I also hate heights and snakes.  Eek.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 27, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Ronjohn,
> Were you snorkling or scuba diving? I have been on several shark dives (scuba diving) in the Bahamas and it was incredible, I've been dying to go again, but I wouldn't reccomend looking for them while your snorkling.


 
Both times in Hawaii I was snorkling. I'm pretty much fearless around water (have been most of my life). I grew up as a competitive swimmer, and was swimming as early as I was walking. Much to my parents chagrin, If there was a lake or river around, I was usually going in! (Including my parent's favorite - a jump into the water about a mile upstream of Niagra falls)

Never saw any sharks while snorkling though. An eel or two, some puffer fish, and huge sea turtle in Maui, but no sharks. My wife wasn't/isn't amused when I take off like that. 

John


----------



## crewsk (Oct 27, 2006)

Something bad happening to my kids, hubby, parents, & the rest of my family, spiders (if you wanna see me have a huge hissy fit & go bonkers, just let me think there's a spider near me), hights, clowns, & last but not least, small dark spaces.


----------



## phinz (Oct 27, 2006)

Being isolated without an escape route. I'm the guy who sat closest to the door in class. I don't ride long rides at amusement parks (I will do most any kind of rollercoaster, though). I even freak out when there are long distances between exits on the interstate sometimes. I'm always looking for an escape route.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 27, 2006)

In Yosemite Valley there is a trail next to one of the falls that goes more or less straight up.  Some of the path is made of steps carved into the rock with a steel railing providing a hand hold to prevent falling over the cliff.  Hikers are cooled in the summer by the mist from the waterfall.  When my sons were small we all hiked up to the top for a picnic and the younger boy rode most of the way on my shoulders.  It was a spectacular day that became a very pleasant memory.

Years later I dreamed that walking up those steps, each hand holding on to an ankle, I slipped on the wet rock.  When I reached out with one hand to keep from falling, my son fell over the railing.

Ever since that dream I've been afraid of heights.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 27, 2006)

Big things...like the Hoover Dam, the Eifle Tower, the Tappan Zee Bridge, ice bergs, the Grand Canyon.  The only reason I ever went into the Twin Towers was because there was booze on the top floor.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you want the irrational or the rational fears?


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2006)

Heights
Spiders or anything with more than 4 legs for that matter
Snakes or anything with no legs except dolphins and manatees
Death
And another vote for clowns. Those things are evil.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 27, 2006)

I grew up watching Bozo.  He wasn't scary.  Of course, I'm of Transylvanian descent.  Not much does scare me.

BC


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 27, 2006)

I was fearless until a few years ago.  Now I have difficulty with bridges and some heights.

I drove over the Bay Bridge to Ocean City in Maryland since I was 16 - never bothered me.  But now, even if I'm riding with someone, I want them in the middle lane.  Preferably behind a truck so we can go slow.

Darn if I lived in Tampa Bay, I'd have to drive all the way around the bay rather than go over that bridge.  I nearly had a panic attack.

Semi trucks on the highway frighten me...they go so fast and are intimidating.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 27, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I drove over the Bay Bridge to Ocean City in Maryland since I was 16 - never bothered me.  But now, even if I'm riding with someone, I want them in the middle lane.  Preferably behind a truck so we can go slow.



I haven't a fear of hights or anything, but that bridge is HUGE! it sketches me out a little.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't even contemplate the Tampa Bay Bridge.  Holy Moley, it was so traumatic that I still get a sick and frightened horrible feeling when I think about it.

Those car commercials were there is a bridge over a gorge absolutely do me in.  My heart stops and I find myself trying to get air.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 27, 2006)

I bet the Tampa Bay bridge is 4x higher than the Bay Bridge....no kidding!


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 27, 2006)

Thr thing I fear most would have to be the dark!!!! Yes - I still sleep with a light or the TV on...unless I have company to protect me ...or should I worry about the company - lol


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2006)

Ummm... worry about the company who's in the dark lol.


----------



## Anau (Oct 27, 2006)

I was afraid of swimming in water where I couldn't touch the bottom, but I'm getting used to it now because I swim regularly in a lake.  It still freaks me out to suddenly touch the bottom as I'm coming onto shore though.


----------



## amber (Oct 27, 2006)

As a few have mentioned, I would also say being close to an edge that is high up (vertigo?), also being alone (at night), elevators (minor phobia of crashing down, not clostrophopibic), drowning, waking up in the middle of the night after a nightmare, and this one may sound really silly but I avoid walking on sewer drains (gutters) because I think they will cave in


----------



## bullseye (Oct 27, 2006)

Being buried alive.  I can't stand to even read about it.  In fact, I need to stop reading my own post.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2006)

Heights (I need to take meds to go on a flight)
Panic attacks 
Spiders, snakes, lizards, centipedes and scorpions


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2006)

One thing I have gotten pretty much over is my fear of spiders.  I had a huge tarantula sitting on my shoulder when in the back seat of a car in Hawaii - I mean HUGE!  I would not get back in the car until my Dad killed it - it took 45 minutes to hunt that sucker down.  Every night for about 3 straight years I woke up on the couch - I'd go back in my bedroom and all my covers and sheets were torn off my bed and the light on.  I still don't understand why the light was on if I have no recollection of doing it!  

Then I had a fear of dogs after being attacked by a chow.  The recurring nightmare was that a dog was biting down on my side and I had to be very quiet and walk very carefully because if I startled the dog it would let go and then I would bleed to death - the dog walked with me while clamped to my side, which I think was strange!!!

I know I have a few fears now but they're pretty boring after walking around with a dog "attached" to me and waking up every morning with my room torn completely apart because I had to look for spiders whilst asleep!!!!!  

I have an "edge" fear too kind of - I feel the "pull" of the edge and it scares me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> As a few have mentioned, I would also say being close to an edge that is high up (vertigo?), also being alone (at night), elevators (minor phobia of crashing down, not clostrophopibic), drowning, waking up in the middle of the night after a nightmare, and this one may sound really silly but I avoid walking on sewer drains (gutters) because I think they will cave in



Amber - my husband is an insurance adjuster - he says don't walk on water meters, the grates in sidewalks, sewer drains, etc.  He handles a lot of claims where they slip and people break legs, feet, ankles, etc.  Mostly from water meters though.  Water meters can be hidden in the grass and you don't notice the lids are broken, crooked, or just non-existent.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 27, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> Being buried alive. I can't stand to even read about it. In fact, I need to stop reading my own post.


 
That's a good one.  That really gives me the yips too.  I read the Premature Burial a million years ago and it still haunts me.  I guess a couple things scare me.  I used to be afraid of heights until I tried crewing for a balloon pilot and went up for my first ride.  I'm fine now.  In some circumstances I get a bit of vertigo, but that's not fear, just a strange reeling sensation.  I don't think vertigo is a fear, but more an affliction of sorts.

BC


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said 





> One thing I have gotten pretty much over is my fear of spiders. I had a huge tarantula sitting on my shoulder when in the back seat of a car in Hawaii - I mean HUGE! I would not get back in the car until my Dad killed it - it took 45 minutes to hunt that sucker down.



*Where did that tarantula come from? We don't have them here and it's illegal to bring them in. Are you sure it wasn't a brown cane spider?*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe it was - I just described it and someone told me what it was.  And guess what wasabi??????  I'm not going to look at a picture to figure out which one it was????  lol  (guess I'm not THAT over it!) 

It was black and had hairy legs and a hairy body - does that help?  And it literally covered my entire shoulder with its legs.


----------



## amber (Oct 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Amber - my husband is an insurance adjuster - he says don't walk on water meters, the grates in sidewalks, sewer drains, etc.  He handles a lot of claims where they slip and people break legs, feet, ankles, etc.  Mostly from water meters though.  Water meters can be hidden in the grass and you don't notice the lids are broken, crooked, or just non-existent.



Ok, so my fear wasn't too irrational!  As a matter of fact, my poor dog walked over a snow covered sewer drain (lab, large dog and feet) and his foot was caught which gives you an idea of how large the spacing is between the bars.  Smaller critters could fall into these drains!


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 27, 2006)

frogs and heights for me...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 28, 2006)

JoAnn L. - I too share that "edge" fear ... I even have problems being in a room with floor to ceiling windows in a highrise office building. I am one guy that doesn't want a coveted corner office!


----------



## phinz (Oct 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Darn if I lived in Tampa Bay, I'd have to drive all the way around the bay rather than go over that bridge. I nearly had a panic attack.



I love the Sunshine Skyway Bridge, but it sure is tall.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 28, 2006)

I am afraid of being hurt, in any way... and of being incapacitated to the point where someone else has to look after me...


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Ever since I crossed the Atchafalaya Bridge in Louisiana (extremely long and very narrow-not very safe shoulders to pull over to) in rain pouring down so hard that I couldn't even see ahead of me with 2 young children gripping the steering wheel with dear life and praying out loud for help and courage I've been deathly afraid of driving in thunderstorms.  If the weather people predict thunderstorms (my main residence is Houston so you know how often that can be) my car stays home and my insurance company thanks me.  And if I have bad dreams they usually involve fleeing a tornado---the Wizard of Oz's tornado scene still has my admiration for the tingling sensations it causes to this day.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 28, 2006)

I agree there - would rather die then have my brain functioning and my body not be able to do anything - I would rather die then be alive but not living!!!  As to the edge fear - its funny I fear the edge of a cliff BUT I want to sky dive - Go figure!!!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 28, 2006)

Walking across bridges that wobble and/or that you can see down through / anything having to do with heights, edges, cliffs / Lulu's "downhill hills" especially those on roller-coaster-like rides where one's stomach stays suspended longer than the rest of you / very deep, dark water at night / sharks / the forces of nature in all their glory, especially earthquakes / the thought of an approaching meteor ...


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

with the exception of Coffee, beer or Cigs, my fear/Phobia is Drugs, especialy anything that will mess with my head, Anaesthetics are a Big NO NO!
even stuff I may get from the doctor I have to do a days searching about it before I`ll even consider taking it, and if it says may cause drowsiness on the packet then I`ll refuse to take it. that`s why I don`t like Hospitals or dentists and such. and if I even See anyone smoking or even handling pot or similar, you won`t see me for dust!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 28, 2006)

Edges/heights. Agree with Michael over not wanting to go near the sheer drop of a facade, especially one made of glass.

A phobia that no-one has mentioned: dogs.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 28, 2006)

Dang ! Iam anxious just reading these threads,  Don't like boats (being out in the water-can't swim) large dogs, escalators, panic attacks (use to have them- no fun) bridges riding or walking over.  Had my first panic attack while driving --30 yrs. ago -haven't driven since- bummer !  I don't even ride well -- the pits.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 28, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> As a few have mentioned, I would also say being close to an edge that is high up (vertigo?), also being alone (at night), elevators (minor phobia of crashing down, not clostrophopibic), drowning, waking up in the middle of the night after a nightmare, and this one may sound really silly but I avoid walking on sewer drains (gutters) because I think they will cave in


 
Amber, I'm afraid of elevators for the same reason...I get as close to a wall as I can & hang on to the bar until I'm safely at my destination. I refuse to get in one if I'm alone, I'll take the staris.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 28, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Neat question.  As an adult it's interesting that we are still afraid of things.  When we're children we always looked up to our parents to "take care" of protecting us from those things that made us afraid.  We never considered that our parents had fears, too.  Just different than those of childhood.  And some of them the same as in childhood, too.
> 
> As for me, I can't stand bridges.  Can't drive over them.  When I'm a passenger, I freeze up.  Can't speak.  My hands sweat.  I can remember, as a child, there was a big bridge we traveled over fairly regularly.  As soon as I saw the approach to the bridge I'd hunker down on the floor in the back seat until we were well across it.
> 
> I don't know where my bridge phobia came from.  I don't ever recall having a bad experience that could be connected to a bridge or bridges.  Just me bein' me.



Ever since I was a little girl, I would have dreams that instead of driving on the road of the bridge, the car would be balancing on the cables that went all the way to the top....  I still have that dream, and am still very uneasy about traveling over bridges.  I have to drive over a bridge called The Tappan Zee every day to get to work.  It's over the hudson river, and close to three miles long.   I hate it.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

another one I have that I can`t explain rationaly at all (even to myself), is Heights related, I can go up a tower block and look out the window just fine, even stand on a balcony and look down without too much problem, but you try and get me up a ladder! or on a shed roof and ask me to look up, dam it gives me shivers thinking about it, I`m the same watching stuff like that on TV, esp if the cam`s moving too EEK!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am also a bit particular about the issue with heights.  "Looking down" doesn't give me too much of a scare, but for me it is really frightening when I am at the edge of a cliff, or top or a building/tower etc. and look "UP".  I feel as if some unexplainable power would grab my hair and suck me down or something.

A few other things I that really scares me

-earthquake. even a tiny one drives me to a sheer panic.
-praying mantis.  what a horrid looking creature!
-when Cristiano goes out driving around after being up working all night.  I know he is accustomed to it and do it regularly, it really worries me no end.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 28, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I am also a bit particular about the issue with heights.  "Looking down" doesn't give me too much of a scare, but for me it is really frightening when I am at the edge of a cliff, or top or a building/tower etc. and look "UP".  I feel as if some unexplainable power would grab my hair and suck me down or something.



I think that might be part of the vertigo sensation, which as I mentioned earlier, I don't think is so much a fear as it is an involuntary affliction.  It's a dizzying feeling - I get that too.  Even in the hot air balloon, looking down is no longer a fear, but looking up gets me a big woozy.

BC


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 28, 2006)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> I think that might be part of the vertigo sensation, which as I mentioned earlier, I don't think is so much a fear as it is an involuntary affliction. It's a dizzying feeling - I get that too. Even in the hot air balloon, looking down is no longer a fear, but looking up gets me a big woozy.
> 
> BC


 
Interesting analysis!!  Yes the action of looking up does indeed causes me a sudden oozy and dizzy sensation.  wow... hot air balloon.  One thing I always wanted to get on.  If I ever do get a chance, like you I wouldn't have trouble looking over the grounds, but to look up the splendour of the balloon probably I will have to squat down at the corner of the basket!!


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

as above but with a Parachute (and a few back-ups) :P


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 28, 2006)

I used to run up and down the pyramids in Mexico for fun and exercise...now I'd have to crawl down - backwards.

Boats/ships bother me when I can't see the land.  I feel if I can see land, at least I have a chance making it there.


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Don't even contemplate the Tampa Bay Bridge.  Holy Moley, it was so traumatic that I still get a sick and frightened horrible feeling when I think about it.


I've been across that bridge many times, both the old and new one, going to visit the in-laws. It did creep me out when the old one went down, taking several cars with it. A ship hit one of the pilings...bad deal. The new one is quite beautiful. 

The most frightened I've ever been going over a bridge is back when I was in my early 20's. I had come up by train with my baby, from Baton Rouge, to visit my parents here in Illinois. The morning we were getting ready to go back, we had an earthquake...enough to rattle windows and dishes for several minutes and cause some minor structural damage. 
Thing being, we had to cross an ancient wooden bridge high above the Ohio River gorge. The bridge always made me nervous anyway, and after an earthquake...eeek!
My dad called the railroad or state police, or someone, and they said that inspectors had gone over the bridge following the quake, and deemed it safe. We would have the honor of being on the first train to try it out. 
When the train approaced the bridge, the engineer slowed the speed to a crawl, I clenched my cheeks and hung on to my baby.
Obviously, we made it.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 28, 2006)

Which Tampa Bridge is it?
a Doctor friend of mine lives in Tampa Bay, and said there`s 3 bridges, but when I mentioned Scary, he gave me these links: http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/places/united-states/tampa/skyway-bridge-tampa-bay.jpg
http://www.pbase.com/jsuro/image/46849854/original.jpg

apparently as you get closer to the top, there are Suicide Hotline phones every so many metres also!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 28, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I used to run up and down the pyramids in Mexico for fun and exercise...now I'd have to crawl down - backwards.
> 
> Boats/ships bother me when I can't see the land. I feel if I can see land, at least I have a chance making it there.


 
When you were at the pyramids, did you ever have any paranormal experiences or have any thing strange happen?


----------



## bullseye (Oct 28, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> When the train approaced the bridge, the engineer slowed the speed to a crawl, I clenched my cheeks and hung on to my baby.
> Obviously, we made it.


I'm sure the engineer had his reasons, but I would have put the "pedal to the metal" to get across as fast as ever I could!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 28, 2006)

Another scarey bridge is the Mackinac Bridge in upper Michigan. Some people are afraid to drive over it, so they hire someone to drive their car for them. It is about 5 miles long from shore to shore.


----------



## Franca (Oct 28, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> Its kind of like being scared of heights, except I am ok with heights, if I am facing up hill!


Same here! I can climb, and climb, and climb ... but coming back down is not always so easy. 

I think there are scarier things for me, though ... I'll have to think about that.

Fun to see another horse person! No 3-day eventing in my future either, I guarantee that!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 28, 2006)

*Repair Man*

What I am most afraid of is repairman from telephone company who listens in everyday to my phone conversations.  The telephone company won't do anything about it cause this guy has been w/company for more than 30 years.  I am almost sure it is  same guy who did this when he worked for was Southwestern Bell. That time I got relief from president when I wrote him. Almost sure it is some kind of vendetta now.  Having stranger overhear about my life is scarey.  REAL scarey!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2006)

ITK - if a stranger listened to my phone conversations he would probably fall into a coma!!!!!  There's nothing I talk about on the phone that would warrant any excitement in anyone's life!  I say, let them listen if that's all they have to do and then laugh because they have wasted their time!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 28, 2006)

Murky water.  I love to swim, but I have to be able to see my feet.  And swimming after dark--not even in my own pool.  Gives me the shivers to even think about it. Things come out in the dark, and they like to swim, I am sure.


----------



## Constance (Oct 28, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Which Tampa Bridge is it?
> a Doctor friend of mine lives in Tampa Bay, and said there`s 3 bridges, but when I mentioned Scary, he gave me these links: http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/places/united-states/tampa/skyway-bridge-tampa-bay.jpg
> http://www.pbase.com/jsuro/image/46849854/original.jpg
> 
> apparently as you get closer to the top, there are Suicide Hotline phones every so many metres also!



Both of those are pictures of the Sunshine Bridge. Beautiful, isn't it? As for the phones, I've never noticed them, that doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 28, 2006)

This was a great question. When I first read it, I thought I knew my answer:
- I was always so terrified of losing my beloved son. He died 2 1/2 years ago & not much touches me these days. So I would have said that I'm not afraid of anything anymore.

Then I read the rest of the responses & realized that I DO still have some fears. Losing my husband is the biggest one. Other than that, it's dying a painful, prolonged death. I'm not afraid of dying anymore - I just want it to be quick & painless! 

Corinne

P.S. I don't care much for bugs & snakes, either!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Corinne,

Not to be nosy but is that your son's picture on your avatar?  If so, his picture is so drop dead gorgeous.  And you have expressed every parent's biggest fear--losing their children.  My heart goes out to you and sincerest sympathy because I know that you don't ever get over the pain---I lost my mother at age 9.  So painful and my biggest fear was losing my father before I grew up.  And now, like you I fear losing my husband.  I want to die like my grandfather---he was sitting under his favorite pine trees, in his favorite metal lawnchair, smoking a rolled up cigarette with his infamous Prince Albert tobacco, and watering the lawn with an old garden hose.  That's how he was found, leaned over in the chair with a peaceful look on his face.  I hope that I'm that lucky.


----------



## cara (Oct 29, 2006)

edges on heigths, heights between 3ft and about 80ft, about that it is okay, except for the -> edges..
and not to forget: ticks. I hate them.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

I am afraid of heights also, but, what I'm deathly afraid of, is losing my kids!!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like heights and the traffic in Southern California is a mess that I really don't really like getting on the Freeways unless I absolutely have to.

I am afraid of spiders and bugs and the other day I saw a spider climping up a wall in the condo - got a piece of kleenex and killed that sucker.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 29, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> I don't like heights and the traffic in Southern California is a mess that I really don't really like getting on the Freeways unless I absolutely have to.


 shpj4, fear of Southern California freeway traffic is well justified.

I lived in LA and Orange County for years.  After I got used to driving in smaller towns,  I returned to find they seemed to have narrowed the  Pasadena Freeway. It felt like my car was three inches wider than the lane.


----------



## Gossie (Oct 29, 2006)

being buried alive


----------



## Corinne (Oct 30, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Corinne,
> 
> Not to be nosy but is that your son's picture on your avatar?  If so, his picture is so drop dead gorgeous.



Yep! That's my baby boy! Thank you for the compliment.   I gotta tell you - I totally agree with you. He was a good looking young man. I was/am so proud of him.

Corinne


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Oct 30, 2006)

biggest fear?  Fear of failure !!! ahhhhh


----------

